
Applying Microsoft Cognitive Emotion Recognition ML API's to Videos - highraja
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/applying-face-recognition-api-technology-nawaz-sharif-ammar-a-raja
======
highraja
Hi All in this Blog article, I used Microsoft Cognitive Services Emotion
Recognition machine Learning Api to do emotions analysis of a video of
Pakistan's Prime Ministers address to the nations. Found some pretty
interesting results which I showed as visualizations, have a look and comment.
Thanks

